# Toys for avid chewers?



## Agent 007 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hopefully this is the right sub for this post...

Little Bond uses his mouth most of the day, either eating, licking, gnawing on toys and sometimes other (restricted) items.

Among his arsenal of toys, some get destroyed in 1-2 minutes, some have lasted months. The two most successful so far are a rubber chicken and a rubber ball with 'spikes', both of which he chews relentlessly but have survived admirably.

His favorite by far are plush bears and such - he loves to rip off any extraneous bits and eventually rip the stuffing out of them, and those tend to not last that long before we have to throw them away (to his utter misery).

What's your experience with supplying toys that last?


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine have a mountain of toys most of them stuffed. Luckily they have only "killed" a couple of them - obviously their favorites! We've tried kong toys but they have no interest in them, I think they don't like the smell, as they seem to have a very rubbery odor. Mine tend to like the ones that have the "crinkley" sound, if that makes sense. There is some material inside that sounds a bit like a plastic water bottle being squished. They also like some I bought years ago that make animal sounds but those are no longer available. I have seen some at the big pet stores by goDog and VIP Products that are supposed to be for strong chewers or you could go with the the stuffing free ones.


----------



## Agent 007 (Aug 18, 2014)

We just got him a stuffing-free one that's lasted a few days thus far... seems like a much better idea than stuffed, because there's no stuffing to attempt to digest!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine only like stuffy toys, and yes, they do the same. Once there is a hole, I pull out the stuffing and sew them back up...they tend to last a while that way. I only let them play supervised.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine chews gently so except for a tail or ear they stay intact. He likes stuffed ones best.


----------



## Arittmann (Aug 11, 2014)

Olaf also has a rubber chicken he loves!

He also likes the Kong Tugga rope and the cheap foam footballs from the kids to section at Walmart. They are soft so good to play fetch with but he can't be left alone with them or he shreds them, learned that the hard way:huh:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Thankfully most dogs grow out of this, or in Izzys case it may take 2 - 3 days instead of 2 - 3 hours. I started buying some cheap dog toys from the Dollar Tree, where everything is a dollar. Surprisingly they have a dog / cat section. The toys are made cheap, but until he grows out of chewing everything, at least it only cost a dollar and not 6 or 7 like the petsmart toys.


Their pet section also had poop bags, bowls, and other necessities, including leashes and small harness for $1.00. I usually use a black leash, so I bought a bunch and leave one in each vehicle, room, etc. This way I am not always searching for the leash.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

My Bailey is a chewer and can destroy the soft squeaky toys pretty quickly when he wants to. For him I mostly buy the GoDog brand of toys. They are not indestructible but do last longer around Bailey than the others I've tried. Another good one to try is the [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Petstages-Stuffing-Plush-Squeak-Zebra/dp/B0024E4RNG/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1409756076&sr=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=petstages+squeaker+tube"]Petstages tube shaped squeaker toy[/ame]. Both Bailey and Emma LOVE these and Bailey hasn't destroyed one yet!


----------



## Agent 007 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I think that Petstages one would be a goner pretty quickly for Bond... he finds the little parts that stick out, rips them off and then goes deeper from there. We just have to listen for the change in sound from ripping to preparing to swallow or the little ears and such become food...


----------



## SookiesMom (May 8, 2013)

Sookie loves all kinds of toys. She chews on a lot of them. I like to supervise her when shes playing and chewing. She gets her ears and face hair in her mouth and chews it off (


----------

